# Forge World Tarantula Sentry Guns or Techmarine with Thunderfire Cannon



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a question to all space marines and imperial guard
players. Has anyone ever use the tarantula sentry guns
on the table top before and seeing them in action?. Also
I have two tarantula sentry guns for my space marine
and imperial guard. What's better to use, A Techmarine
with his thunderfire cannon or the tarantula sentry
guns. If you have any question about my comments
feel free to post a message k:.


----------

